# Inlace turnings



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

As promised here are several things I used the Inlace products to enhance. All of these were done with just their stone products (nuggets, flakes and granules) and CA glue, not the actual resins.

All the tops on these came from Craft Supplies USA.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Those are great! This is something I have been thinking of doing as well. 

So, how does this system work? Do you cut a groove in the piece and then pour this stuff in and let it set and sand it down flush or?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

The original system is a resin/epoxy that you mix color and stone into...couldn't ever get it to set proper despite their directions. What I did with these is to cut the groove, take the piece of the lathe, pour in whatever color/consistency of "stone" and then flood with thin CA glue. When dry put back on lathe and finish turn and finish as normal.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> couldn't ever get it to set proper despite their directions


Was it possibly an out of date kit? I have run into the same problem with two part epoxy kits. On one pour, the stuff never hardened all the way and stayed sticky.

I see that Grizzly carries this stuff so it appears a trip to Bellingham is in order. :thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

RetiredLE said:


> Was it possibly an out of date kit? I have run into the same problem with two part epoxy kits. On one pour, the stuff never hardened all the way and stayed sticky.
> 
> I see that Grizzly carries this stuff so it appears a trip to Bellingham is in order. :thumbsup:


Possibly, but it happened with 2 different kits...more likely user error :blink:. But for what I want with it I like the CA method better anyway...sets up almost instantly with a little blast of accelerator and then right back to the lathe.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Shelf life of my epoxy was a concern for me, too. I called West Systems and they told me that where it's stored makes a difference. If kept from freezing temps, it'll keep for 5 years. If exposed to freezing temps, and less than 5 years old, soaking the hardener and resin in a bath of hot tap water for 30 minutes will restore it's effectiveness. Dunno about Inlace products, though.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've never had a problem with the Inlace products. I've used a lot and had some of it left over laying around for about a year and never had a problem with it hardening. Be sure and use enough hardener. They warn you about using too much but in my tests you would have to double the amount or even more to have problems.
If your interested in using some Inlace products go here. 
www.turtlefeathers.net and look under Inlace. He carries virtually everything they sell.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Really nice job. I just finished a bowl and used some inlace on the rim. I still gotta cut the tenon off and then I'll post a pic.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice Steve,
the inlace really sets off each piece.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Really neat looking turnings and inlace work. I added this to my favorites so I can try this soon. Thanks, Donny:thumbsup:


----------

